# BNS+TD Stock or BNS+RY for mother



## saad1253 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello everyone,
My mom has BNS stock and I was thinking about adding another Canadian Bank to the mix. She is going to be holding these pretty much forever, dripping them for now and in 5 years or so will be collecting dividends in cash from them. 

What are your guys thoughts about BNS (with its International Exposure) and RY (Capital markets exposure) or BNS+ TD(with US exposure)

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

why not buy both? 3 banks are good imho


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

and why not CM + BMO?! or RY + NA?!

To make desecion easier, I hold all 6 banks in different accounts


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

6 banks are too many imho

although it's true gibor never met a dividend he could resist each:


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

If I had to pick 2 out of the 3 I'd go with TD & RY. But considering your mother already owns BNS I'd go with BNS + TD. As stated above, owning all 3 would provide a little further diversification. My top 3 picks for the CDN banks would be TD, NA, & RY.


----------



## saad1253 (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for the reply so far guys. She already holds BNS and for I am just looking to add one more bank. I although, see the diversification benefit of eventually holding all 3.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> 6 banks are too many imho
> 
> although it's true gibor never met a dividend he could resist each:


Why?! Just think I hold ZEB, but don't pay MER


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

If you were to pick one, TD. Good exposure to U.S. market.

If picking two, go with TD and RY. 

Just my take


----------



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

I chose TD, RY and BNS as my three


----------



## mike06 (Aug 4, 2011)

I would pair BNS with TD. Gives you a nice mix of CAN/US/INTL exposure.


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't think you can go wrong with picking either TD or RY. Both trade at reasonable valuations and offer growing dividends. If anything, last week when there were the 200 point pullbacks in the Cdn index, I thought BNS traded cheaper than all the other banks and I was adding to my position at about $60.


----------



## jacofan (Apr 17, 2013)

I would do BNS and TD myself.


----------

